# Puregon + IUI Try #1 (August)



## jaan613

Hello everyone,
So since today is CD2, my doctor started me on PUREGON (follitropin beta). Each dosage is 75iu. Since the past 3 months of clomid has failed to make me produce any good follicles, I have been very excited about starting this next step. I have the puregon pen so will be giving myself the shots.

This is the schedule the doctor has planned for me:

Day 2 - Shot 1
Day 4 - Shot 2
Day 6 - Shot 3
Day 8 - Shot 4

Then on Day 9, she has requested me to come in for an ultrasound. :)
I am feeling positive, hopeful, and excited to start this, I am hoping I am one of the few who gets pregnant on the first go...or very soon after!

Has anyone else been on puregon on the same dosage and schedule as me? I would love to hear from you :)


----------



## jaan613

Update for anyone who's reading:

Today is CD9 and in one ovary I had two follicles (1.2mm) each. In the other ovary I had one that was only 0.8mm so the doctor said this would not be a successful follicle to use.

Doctor prescribed me 75 iu of puregon for Day 10 and Day 11 and to do an ultrasound again. Hopefully they grow to 1.8 so she can give me the trigger shot so I can do IUI on Day 12 before my husband travels on Friday. Praying and hoping!!


----------



## TTC First

Sounds good!

I am on Gonal F, its the same as Puregon. I was on it last month but I hyperstimulated so they weren't able to do my IUI. So this month I am also on 75 ui and hoping to do iui with it. Before that I was also on clomid and that didn't work for me.

I am on CD 5 so I am a couple days behind you. My doctor is following the same timeline, take it for 4 days and do an U/S.

Best of luck to both of us this month.


----------



## jaan613

TTC First -
Hey there, nice to meet someone who's going through the same thing! We can be buddies :) :)
How are you doing with your shots and ultrasound?

Today is my day 11, I go in for an ultrasound this afternoon. SOoooooOOOooO anxious. I hope she can trigger me today or by tonight latest and so we can do IUI tomorrow. 

My inlaws are expecting to see us this weekend for some family event and we have to be there. They will freak out if they don't see us. I am just hoping we get to do the IUI before we leave on Friday. Hopefully I can convince my husband to stay back with me and not attend if the doctor says I need one or two more days. It's about a 2 hour flight
*wishing and praying*

Hope you produced some nice follies :)


----------



## TTC First

Yes it's great that we are IUI newbies. I was supposed to have an IUI last month but I hyperstimulated.

I am on CD7 and I have had 4 shots so far. The shots are not usually bad but last night it stung a bit, not sure why. I went for my first U?S today and no large follicles however there are many small ones. They are taking their time and keeping me on a low dose so that I don't end up with too many follicles. I have to go back Friday for an u/s

So how about your follicles, how many are they looking to have and how many do you have? You can kinda estimate the date of your IUI based on the size of your follicles. I really hope that it works out for you this Friday!


----------



## g_and_t

Hi ladies... 
Im also on my first iui but not with puregon... im on menopur... 225. I did first injection on day three, second on cd5 and third on cd7. I go for a scan on cd9 tomo. 

Mixture of nerves and excitement about this next stage... been ttc for 2.5 years now...


----------



## TTC First

Welcome g_and_t! Is your scan tomorrow the first one this cycle? I thought most doctors set them up before CD9. I guess it's different with your medication because you don't have daily shots. Is this your first medicated cycle?

I went in for my first u/s after 4 days of shots. I didn't have any large follicles yet, but the are going really slow so I don't hyperstimulate again. I am going in tomorrow and it turns out to be my CD9 also!

jaan613, any updates? I believe you are on CD 13.


----------



## g_and_t

Hi... I had a scan on cd 2 just after af arrived to make sure everything was ok before I started meds... and today I go in to see whether I have any follicles I think? Ive only had clomid before.... tried 6 cycles of that to no avail and hated the side effects! So im very excited about this... we have unexplained infertility so really hope its the push we need to get us there....

Fingers crossed for tomo... hope we get some good news.... will let u know later what happens today xxx


----------



## g_and_t

So I had my scan and im not ready yet... things are heading in the right direction though so she's given me another 2 shots for tonight and sunday and I have to go back Monday. If ok then we'll do iui weds. I really hope it goes ok because we're going away on Friday so want it done by then....


----------



## TTC First

So it sounds like we are in the same position g_and_t. I went in today and not much is happening. They are calling me back later today so let me know if they want to change anything. 

I commend you on trying so long, I am just over a year and really frustrated.

I'm thinking Wednesday is a little quick for the IUI if not much is showing. If you work backwards....they tend to give a trigger then IUI 36 hours later. That means that you would have to be close to O by Monday. Since follicles grow 2mm per day that is giving them growth of 3 days of 6mm. They should be around 1.7 cm at time of trigger.

I just can't wait for my IUI but they are taking it slow and it seem that it is going to be forever. One day is like a week in TTC world.


----------



## jaan613

Hi Everyone! Here are my updates: :) 

My day 11 ultrasound showed on my right side 3 follies:
1.2
1.45
and 1

So there were 3 follies on one side and nothing on the other side. She told me to continue 75 iu of puregon day 12 and day 13, and day 14 only do 25iu.

I went into my ultrasound today, day 14. left ovary super lazy and still not produced any follies. On my right ovary, there are 3.
sizes are 2.2 and 1.8 and 1.7
i have also noticed the past two days i have a clear sticky egg white discharge, which the doctor was happy to hear about. i go in for my trigger shot tomorrow (day 15) and on day 16 morning I will be doing my first IUI.
really hoping we get lucky on our first try :) trying to remain positive but also mentally know it might take a few cycles.
i am just so happy i was able to produce follies after 4 months on clomid and not even producing ANY follies above 0.7

A bit nervous but more excited to get started on my first IUI. Husband's last sperm analysis showed sperm count of 9.5ml - hopefully its gone up a little bit.

Will let you know it goes ladies 

xx


----------



## jaan613

welcome g & t!
good luck with your scan and hope you see some nice follies so you can start preparing for your IUI

:)

TTC First, how many shots have you had total now? I guess going slow is sometimes better than rushing through it. I know its so hard to be patient, and the days do take forever. Believe me! I am going through it too. Just knowing i have to wait two weeks after the day of IUI is already making me anxious.

I also thought trigger will be followed by iui 36 hours later.

My doctor wants to do the trigger tomorrow morning and iui 24 hours later. she says she doesn't want to "miss" the chance. lets hope she's right.

best of luck to all 3 of us :)


----------



## TTC First

jaan613, that sounds like a great IUI cycle. Sounds like you are very close to the perfect O time based on your cm. All the best to you.


Ok ladies I went for my u/s this morning and I am so upset! I have been on 75ui for 7 days and I only have one follicle. I am on CD 10 now and on my own I O around CD18. 

The doctor said that I can try increasing the dose to 112.5 however there is no guarantee that I will have more than 1 follicle this month. He said that once the ovaries commit to the number of follicles that's what they are going to do for the month. He said that there is a small window of time that you can change medication in order to change what the outcome will be.

I was so upset with him. I went first month, one follicle. Second month over stimulated. Third month only one follicle. It upsets me because its a waste of a lot of time and money. Now they want to charge me a clinic fee for the treatment they provide. I can pay $75 per month or $300 for the year. I told him I would be no better off on my own.


----------



## TTC First

So I went back in today and still only one follie. The person doing the u/s said there are small ones there that could grow, not sure if she is just bring positive. The doctor said I will only have 1 follie this month.

Here are my options

I can stop taking medication and apparently the egg will not release and the follicle will disappear. The problem is that they don't know how long my cycle will be. Last month that may be why my cycle was over 50 days.

I can still take the medication and trigger but try naturally. This would mean I would trigger in 2 days from now.

I can still take the medication and try the IUI with only one follicle. He said this would increase my chances 30%.

DH is voting that I still take the medication and trigger and try naturally. I am just going to do what he wants because I am just wanting to give up. I really do not have high hopes this month.


----------



## jaan613

TTC First said:


> So I went back in today and still only one follie. The person doing the u/s said there are small ones there that could grow, not sure if she is just bring positive. The doctor said I will only have 1 follie this month.
> 
> Here are my options
> 
> I can stop taking medication and apparently the egg will not release and the follicle will disappear. The problem is that they don't know how long my cycle will be. Last month that may be why my cycle was over 50 days.
> 
> I can still take the medication and trigger but try naturally. This would mean I would trigger in 2 days from now.
> 
> I can still take the medication and try the IUI with only one follicle. He said this would increase my chances 30%.
> 
> DH is voting that I still take the medication and trigger and try naturally. I am just going to do what he wants because I am just wanting to give up. I really do not have high hopes this month.

hi there, 
if i were you, i would take the medication and trigger. don't give up; you never know when a little miracle happens. i know all of this is expensive, just today i was calculating how much we have spent this month alone for ultrasounds and injectables and doctor fees and trigger and iui, etc. 
regarding whether to try naturally or not, does your husband have good sperm? if he has a good count then try naturally. that's what i think. i am sorry you are going through this, i know its so frustrating and so hard :(
i just want to share with you that on day 9 i had 2 follies, and day 11 the third one showed up even though was small, by the day i had to trigger it had reached 1.7. so you never really know what happens inside there :)


----------



## jaan613

Well, I had my IUI this morning!
I had my trigger shot yesterday at 10am and I was scheduled for my IUI today at 11am. I was really nervous, excited and anxious at the same time.
It was slightly uncomfy when she inserted the clamp inside me, and the damn room was freezing!
My husband has low sperm count, prewash count was 27 million and post was count was only 1.8 million. I felt terrible after hearing this, because I was really hoping for 5 million at least. He has also been on clomid 50 mg a day and cut back on alcohol too. we are both social drinkers and havent had a drink for almost two months now. the doctor said we would go ahead with the IUI regardless that his count post wash was only 1.8 because she said I had good follies and didnt want to waste this month incase some "magic" could happen.

she made me lay there for 30 mins longer with a pillow under my bum and then sent me home and asked me to stay in bed all day and take it easy...
also prescribed me duphaston ( progestin ) 10mg to be taken twice daily and only to stop if i get my period.

am hoping and trying to stay positive - i feel a little bit of cramping but nothing unbareable. hoping that 1.8million sperm is enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTC First

jaan613, thanks for the advice. It's so much easier to think straight when you are not in the situation and have a clear head. I am so emotional about this issue and know that I am making emotional decisions that may not be the best. That's why I let DH make decisions. DH agrees with you and that's what we ended up doing because he has a good sperm count. I have to go for a u/s tomorrow and there is a good chance that I will trigger tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed that I have additional follies.

You are in a great situation. 3 follies sounds great and anything over 1.5 has the potential to fertilize. I don't know a lot about sperm numbers but since they are dropping them right up there, I think you are fine. I am so excited for you! 


Progestin, not sure if that is anything like the progesterone suppositories that my clinic gave be. If it is, be warned that you will not get AF if you are on them so you will need to rely on PG test. I don't want you to get excited if AF doesn't come.

So it looks like we are close in our cycle. I am thinking that I may trigger tomorrow so I will be a couple days behind you.


----------



## g_and_t

Hi ladies...
So I had my first iui yesterday :)
I went last Friday for u/s and they said I wasn't ready so sent me home with more menopur shots for friday and sunday. I went back on monday for scan and they said I was ready. So I was given pregnyl trigger to take Monday night and went back weds morning for iui. 

They said DBs sample wasnt as good as previous ones... not as many forward swimmers... I think they said 19mil... cant remember... but that we should still be ok.... if we arent successful this month then he'll have some more tests to see where the count is before continuing. 

Im still excited tho... now just going to take it easy for 2 weeks... eat well etc. 

The procedure itself wasnt bad. Took her a while getting the speculum in position which was a bit awkward and pokey... but the catheter felt like pinching inside as she passed it thru the cervix.... only for a few seconds then it was over. 
I lay there for 15 mins and they left db and I alone to chat etc... and once time was up we left. 

Let the agonising tww begin :0)


----------



## TTC First

Sounds promising g_and_t. I think I am starting my TWW today so we are close to the same point.

FX for us!!


----------



## jaan613

TTC First said:


> jaan613, thanks for the advice. It's so much easier to think straight when you are not in the situation and have a clear head. I am so emotional about this issue and know that I am making emotional decisions that may not be the best. That's why I let DH make decisions. DH agrees with you and that's what we ended up doing because he has a good sperm count. I have to go for a u/s tomorrow and there is a good chance that I will trigger tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed that I have additional follies.
> 
> You are in a great situation. 3 follies sounds great and anything over 1.5 has the potential to fertilize. I don't know a lot about sperm numbers but since they are dropping them right up there, I think you are fine. I am so excited for you!
> 
> 
> Progestin, not sure if that is anything like the progesterone suppositories that my clinic gave be. If it is, be warned that you will not get AF if you are on them so you will need to rely on PG test. I don't want you to get excited if AF doesn't come.
> 
> So it looks like we are close in our cycle. I am thinking that I may trigger tomorrow so I will be a couple days behind you.

hi there, thanks for the tip on the progestin. i didnt realize that. the doctor told me to test 15 dpiui, i am only on day 5 and already going insane! she told me if i didnt get my period by 15dpiui to take the hpt. gosh it feels so far away..this is the hardest part!


----------



## jaan613

g_and_t said:


> hi ladies...
> So i had my first iui yesterday :)
> i went last friday for u/s and they said i wasn't ready so sent me home with more menopur shots for friday and sunday. I went back on monday for scan and they said i was ready. So i was given pregnyl trigger to take monday night and went back weds morning for iui.
> 
> They said dbs sample wasnt as good as previous ones... Not as many forward swimmers... I think they said 19mil... Cant remember... But that we should still be ok.... If we arent successful this month then he'll have some more tests to see where the count is before continuing.
> 
> Im still excited tho... Now just going to take it easy for 2 weeks... Eat well etc.
> 
> The procedure itself wasnt bad. Took her a while getting the speculum in position which was a bit awkward and pokey... But the catheter felt like pinching inside as she passed it thru the cervix.... Only for a few seconds then it was over.
> I lay there for 15 mins and they left db and i alone to chat etc... And once time was up we left.
> 
> Let the agonising tww begin :0)

goodluck!!!!!! :)


----------



## jaan613

Update:
GUYSSS!!!!!!! So much stress.
I had my IUI done Monday morning and the weather was really bad, stormy and rainy since the day before. I relaxed on Monday and took it easy but the rain and storm was terrible that later that evening we got notified that the river banks were over flowing and the dams were full and they were opening some up to release some water. I live in the Philippines which is an island, and the city itself started flooding. So Monday night, instead of taking it easy, there were warning signals that our home might flood. I was so so worried so my husband and I were busy moving up our valuable stuff from the groundfloor to our 2nd floor, I tried not to lift anything heavy but I was really active moving things around. I didnt sleep a wink Monday night and by Tuesday morning at 7am the street before us started flooding, and by 8am my bottom floor of the house was flooded :( Water receeded that night, but that meant that clean up was in order, so for 3 days all I have been doing with the help of a few friends is moving stuff, scrubbing, bending etc. I try to take a break every now and then and I just prayed every chance I could remember that this stress would not affect my IUI negatively.

It seems like I always have things working against me. I am really hoping I didnt cause any harm inside me. I am thinking I got the IUI Monday and I was laying down till Monday evening. Hopefully I had enough bed rest. Although I was not lifting heavy furniture and stuff, I was still moving around a lot on Tuesday and Wednesday and a bit of Thursday.


----------



## jaan613

Here is the post wash sperm analysis of my husband. Any ideas? Hope there is some hope. So expensive all the shots and ultrasounds :(
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## g_and_t

jaan613 said:


> Update:
> GUYSSS!!!!!!! So much stress.
> I had my IUI done Monday morning and the weather was really bad, stormy and rainy since the day before. I relaxed on Monday and took it easy but the rain and storm was terrible that later that evening we got notified that the river banks were over flowing and the dams were full and they were opening some up to release some water. I live in the Philippines which is an island, and the city itself started flooding. So Monday night, instead of taking it easy, there were warning signals that our home might flood. I was so so worried so my husband and I were busy moving up our valuable stuff from the groundfloor to our 2nd floor, I tried not to lift anything heavy but I was really active moving things around. I didnt sleep a wink Monday night and by Tuesday morning at 7am the street before us started flooding, and by 8am my bottom floor of the house was flooded :( Water receeded that night, but that meant that clean up was in order, so for 3 days all I have been doing with the help of a few friends is moving stuff, scrubbing, bending etc. I try to take a break every now and then and I just prayed every chance I could remember that this stress would not affect my IUI negatively.
> 
> It seems like I always have things working against me. I am really hoping I didnt cause any harm inside me. I am thinking I got the IUI Monday and I was laying down till Monday evening. Hopefully I had enough bed rest. Although I was not lifting heavy furniture and stuff, I was still moving around a lot on Tuesday and Wednesday and a bit of Thursday.

Oh wow that sounds really stressful you poor thing!! But I wouldn't worry too much if I were you... as long as you had a little rest for a few mins after the iui then the rest is fine. They told me to carry on as normal but I asked if I could still attend my Zumba class and they said to avoid that for a few days as it was a bit too much jumping and bouncing. I had my iui on weds and have just spent Friday to Sunday at a music festival which they said was fine. I was on my feet all 3 days for most of the day but just tried to rest as often as I could. I was a bit worried about tiring my body out like that but I am sure I'll be fine. It was a good festival though and I figure it was a good way to enjoy myself and have fun.

I guess you and I will be testing about the same time 

I hope you are ok now and that you are gettin back to normal now. 

T xxx


----------



## TTC First

jaan613 said:


> Update:
> GUYSSS!!!!!!! So much stress.
> I had my IUI done Monday morning and the weather was really bad, stormy and rainy since the day before. I relaxed on Monday and took it easy but the rain and storm was terrible that later that evening we got notified that the river banks were over flowing and the dams were full and they were opening some up to release some water. I live in the Philippines which is an island, and the city itself started flooding. So Monday night, instead of taking it easy, there were warning signals that our home might flood. I was so so worried so my husband and I were busy moving up our valuable stuff from the groundfloor to our 2nd floor, I tried not to lift anything heavy but I was really active moving things around. I didnt sleep a wink Monday night and by Tuesday morning at 7am the street before us started flooding, and by 8am my bottom floor of the house was flooded :( Water receeded that night, but that meant that clean up was in order, so for 3 days all I have been doing with the help of a few friends is moving stuff, scrubbing, bending etc. I try to take a break every now and then and I just prayed every chance I could remember that this stress would not affect my IUI negatively.
> 
> It seems like I always have things working against me. I am really hoping I didnt cause any harm inside me. I am thinking I got the IUI Monday and I was laying down till Monday evening. Hopefully I had enough bed rest. Although I was not lifting heavy furniture and stuff, I was still moving around a lot on Tuesday and Wednesday and a bit of Thursday.



Oh I am so sorry to hear everything that you have gone through. I am hoping that you will be rewarded after this tragedy you have gone through. How are things now?

I guess being on an island you are subject to many weather concerns. I am in Canada and not close to any oceans so we don't experience any severe weather issues so I can't say that I know what you are going through.

I also wouldn't worry about this impacting your IUI. I think that our bodies are build to handle a lot and your little egg is fine in there.

So you are quite a bit into your TWW, lets see what happens. :happydance:


----------



## TTC First

jaan613 said:


> Here is the post wash sperm analysis of my husband. Any ideas? Hope there is some hope. So expensive all the shots and ultrasounds :(


Sorry, I am not any help with this. I really haven't looked into this. DH was tested at the clinic and they have no issues with his sample so I haven't needed to research it.


----------



## jaan613

hi ladies,
well i am 12dpiui.......i tried so hard not to test........but i caved in on day 10, 11, and 12. and ofcourse....all BFN!!!! BOOO HOOOOO.
i kept hoping i would see some implantation bleeding....but nothing. i am trying to wait, patiently. my doc wanted me to test on 15dpiui so i am hoping something in the next 3 days changes. i really really want this!

hope everything is going well with you lovely ladies...update me??? hoping you are both doing well!!! :)


----------



## jaan613

13dpiui....... bfn :(


*heart break*


----------



## g_and_t

Hi..... I too caved in and tested on day 7, 10 & 11 which is today... all bfn but I've tried to stay positive that I might still be in.... and then she arrived... 4 days early! WTF is that all about??? Does anyone know whether the meds can cause irregularity like that? I keep hoping it's just spotting but it's getting heavier and the cramps are kicking in as normal so that's me out. I'm sure by time I wake up tomorrow I'll be in full flow....... grrrrr. 

I'm sad and fed up and disheartened.... so many people have said that it takes an average of 3 go's to get bfp but I still hoped that we,d get lucky on the first go. After 2.5 years of no joy naturally I had pinned my dreams on this working. 

Consultants will want to send db for more tests now as his sample wasn't as great as they wanted it to be when we did the iui... his last 2 tests were perfect then on the day it was low... so fingers crossed we don't have any issues in that dept... I don't think I can take any more bad news.

I hope u get ur bfp in the next few days.... fingers crossed....
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaan613

g_and_t said:


> Hi..... I too caved in and tested on day 7, 10 & 11 which is today... all bfn but I've tried to stay positive that I might still be in.... and then she arrived... 4 days early! WTF is that all about??? Does anyone know whether the meds can cause irregularity like that? I keep hoping it's just spotting but it's getting heavier and the cramps are kicking in as normal so that's me out. I'm sure by time I wake up tomorrow I'll be in full flow....... grrrrr.
> 
> I'm sad and fed up and disheartened.... so many people have said that it takes an average of 3 go's to get bfp but I still hoped that we,d get lucky on the first go. After 2.5 years of no joy naturally I had pinned my dreams on this working.
> 
> Consultants will want to send db for more tests now as his sample wasn't as great as they wanted it to be when we did the iui... his last 2 tests were perfect then on the day it was low... so fingers crossed we don't have any issues in that dept... I don't think I can take any more bad news.
> 
> I hope u get ur bfp in the next few days.... fingers crossed....
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi there babe,
wow 4 days early?? I wonder what happened? I guess the medication did have something to do with it. Did your doc prescribe you any medication to take post iui? JUST MAYBE....MAYBE JUST MAYBE, could this be implantation bleeding? Trying to remain hopeful for you.
I know how you feel, I really do. I too fear I am out this month and I too thought this would work on the first go, just because I had nice follies and an HSG in July (they say that makes you more fertile for 3 months). I was worried though when my husbands sperm count was only 1.8m which was inseminated in me.
a part of me thinks this is so simple, sperm and egg just have to meet, the other part makes it feel like rocket science. i am so fed up about thinking of all this, i just wish for all of us that we get our bfp as soon as possible...as hard as it is....i guess we all have to believe things happen at the right time. that's how i am trying to take it.
btw....hubby and i both stopped drinking and that made a diff with his sperm count...we were not heavy drinkers but we still cut back. he has about 1-2 drinks a week now and i have stopped totally (UGH) the harder part has been quitting smoking, he still smokes a lil bit and i haven't stopped completely but i am DYING to have a smoke especially with all this added stress of getting my bfn on 14dpiui!

take care...


----------



## jaan613

hi ladies! i did a test again 14 and 15 dpiui and the line is sooooooooo faint. two lines do show up but the test line is soooo faint and takes a few mins to show up. the doctor said to go in tomorrow for an ultrasound and see what's "happening" in there.  wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## jaan613

My doctor made me POAS again! This time on an EPT stick. Again, very light but still turned out positive.
Blood work shows; HCG 155 mIU/ml 

She too herself was shocked and happy and all the nurses in the clinic were happy, but all said "remain calm until we can see something on the ultrasound!"

She did an ultrasound but no viability :( She said to come back next week (I would technically be 23dpiui at that point.) I am only 16dpiui today. (4w4d)

AHHHHHHHHHH. I guess I have to be patient for the next week!!!! Its birthday the day she has scheduled me in for an ultrasound and I would be SO HAPPY to get such news on my birthday.

In the meantime she has asked me to take crinone (progesterone suppository) once a day at night before bedtime until our next appointment. 

I am so nervous and excited...it's impossible to stay calm! :)


----------



## meiligurl

Congrats on your positive test Jaan! I bet you're over the moon to see those 2 previous lines! Good luck on your next appointment, hope everything works out and wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## TTC First

Yeah jaan613, congrats!!!! I hope I am so lucky with my IUI.


----------



## jaan613

meiligurl said:


> Congrats on your positive test Jaan! I bet you're over the moon to see those 2 previous lines! Good luck on your next appointment, hope everything works out and wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!

thank you so much. :)


----------



## jaan613

meiligurl said:


> Congrats on your positive test Jaan! I bet you're over the moon to see those 2 previous lines! Good luck on your next appointment, hope everything works out and wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!




TTC First said:


> Yeah jaan613, congrats!!!! I hope I am so lucky with my IUI.

thank you!!!!! when do you start testing???


----------



## g_and_t

Huge congrats jaan!!! I haven't been on for a while but thrilled to see your news. 

Af arrived as suspected so i contacted clinic and they wanted me to skip a cycle... is this normal practice? She said they never do them back to back? So annoyingly im having a clean cycle this month... ovulating today I think... and I see the clinic tomoro to discuss next cycle. Another annoying thing is that we go on holiday just when im due to start my cycle so dont think I'll be able to inject etc... im hoping clinic will give me my meds and I'll be able to take them away. They may not allow it if they cant scan me... not sure... I'll be back around day 7 or 8 of cycle. So I'll know more tomo... 

Does anyone know what airlines regs are regarding carrying hypodermic needles? We're flying budget airline therefore hand luggage only and im not sure I'll get clearance to take my kit with me, even if clinic says I can. ... ?? I really hope I dont have to skip another cycle. ..


----------



## TTC First

g_and_t, the only time I have heard about skipping a cycle is after hyperstmulation. As for bringing the needles on the flight, I am quite sure you would be able to bring them it's just a matter of what the process would be.


----------



## jaan613

I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.

I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken 

Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY 

My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d. 

Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy 

ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g_and_t

Oh jaan im so sorry....... mother nature is one cruel bitch sometimes. I cant imagine how you must be feeling..... big hugs hun... 

I too am feeling bitter deflated and down right crappy.... the clinic won't let me medicate on holiday until ive had my day three scan and as that happens right in the middle of our holiday we wont be able to do iui this cycle either... I asked about skipping cycles and she said its to let the body recover from the drugs and to give couples an emotional break as well... to be honest im more stressed missing a cycle than doing one. Anyway thats nhs for you. So now it looks like end of October before we go again. Im just so fed up... doesn't help that I saw my best friend last night who is due on Monday with her second.... and we started trying before she found out about her first one!!! Makes me very sad and I feel like life is passing me by.... im not living each day im just passing time until my baby arrives and that's sad..... 

I hope you feel better soon hun and that you find the strength soon to try again. 
Xxx


----------



## jaan613

Hi ladies,

I lost this little one :( 

I had my d&c done last night, as per my doctor's recommendations. It's a long story, but I feel it was the best choice for me.

I have to wait until my next cycle to start again. *sigh* I hope I find the patience and strength to try IUI and injectables again.

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Anyone get their BFP?? Someone please say yes :)

xx


----------

